# Pikes Peak



## icollectfruitjars (Jan 25, 2014)

All, this was dug yesterday.  I believe it's a GIX 42, but I'm not a flask collector.  It has the hunter shooting the stag on reverse (sorry I didn't get the pic of that).  It's between a pint and quart in size.  The crazy thing about it is the deep teal color.  Has anyone seen this color in a Pikes Peak before?


----------



## ScottBSA (Jan 25, 2014)

That is one fine bottle.  Super color.  Without being specific, where did you have your dig?  Thanks for sharing. Scott


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 25, 2014)

You collect fruit jars anyway and don't want those so I'll send you my address. Let me know what the postage is.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyway, first dibs for the freebie.Your looking for the GXI not IX and somewhwhere in the 46-53 range I think. The back is important as are the dimensions if you can't get a true capacity. Nice bottles, both if them..


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Jan 25, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! VERY nice! I could only find one FPP flask, the GXI-34 with eagle on reverse described as "bluish green" and none as teal. There were many color varients noted, including "shades of aqua", "greenish", "bluish", etc, but I have never seen that color I am seeing in your pics and if accurate would assume a rare one. Have dug pieces of one in the light green color of the eagle flask you show and that is a hard to come by color for any flask. You have several thousand dollars worth of glass with the pair alone! Last dark olive green Pikes Peak just sold on e-bay for a slightly deflated price of $2600, and I would suspect that teal color would fetch a good bit more. It's my favorite color of all the choices by far and I know other collectors who are the same, so just a particular color can bring out the wallets fast! I would send pics to Jeff at ABA (Antique Bottle Auctions) for an appraisal. Again, fantastic finds! Jack


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 25, 2014)

Teal and all those other colors of ultra picky origin we go by now weren't used by even the diehard collectors 50 or 100 years ago. Blueish green was as good as it got, maybe more than the norm..[]


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 25, 2014)

Great looking flask, congrats on your find.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 25, 2014)

Superbad!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow! congrats, nice flasks and the teal is a killer - would love to dig one of those!


----------



## botlguy (Jan 26, 2014)

I am getting the impression that you are not the person who dug this flask. Otherwise you could supply a picture of the reverse which would allow us to identify the McKearin number and a closer estimate of it's value. FPP flasks in this color are quite valuable in any variant. I will respond to this more later when I have time. When I had my Flask collection FPP was one of my favorites.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 26, 2014)

In 2000 the late John M. Eatwell & David K. Clint lll published a book titled: "PIKE'S PEAK GOLD" to commemorate Zebulon Montgomery Pike. This book became available at the FOHBC EXPO Show & Sale in Denver, Colo. the summer of 2000. I purchased a copy from John himself and had it personalized. Also available for viewing was John's FABULOUS collection of For Pike's Peak flasks in every imaginable color. Over a three day period I visited that display dozens of times, seeing something new each time. I just couldn't get enough. During the show I was able to converse with John about FPPs and learned a lot. It started me on a journey of seeking every example I could get. Life got in the way so I acquired only a few, never one of any real color. The original description of the flask represented in this post states: "It has the hunter shooting the stag on reverse" which limits the possible McKearin numbers it can be. Further reduction of possibilities is possible because of various features such as size, mouth / neck finish, appearance of miner, etc. As I see it, the possibilities (without additional information) are GXI-46 or GXI-47a if it's a Quart.  It could possibly be a GXI-50 or 51 if it is a PINT but it looks like a Quart to me. A GXI-52 is a Half-Pint. As stated earlier, it matters some which mold this is attributed to but the color, which is not unheard of, is the most determining factor of placing a value. My estimate is $2,500 up. (Assuming excellent condition)


----------



## icollectfruitjars (Jan 27, 2014)

Jim and everyone, Sorry I've been away for a few days.  My faux pas on which McKearin number.  After finally doing some research, I believe it is a GXI-47a.  It appears to be slightly less than a quart, but is definitely not a pint.   Jim, thanks for the info.  As I stated in my first post, I'm a fruit jar guy so I'm not that knowledgeable on flasks.  I've included a couple of additional photos in natural light for those wanting to see the reverse.  Sorry for the poor photos.  It does need a good cleaning.


----------



## ctbottledigger (Jan 27, 2014)

Very nice find congrats!![]


----------



## sandchip (Jan 27, 2014)

Exceptional.  And deserving of something more cushy than a bed of gravel.[]


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with the cow guy. Ive been learning insulator colors lately and there seems to be an infinite amount of them. Im also finding that more than often someones dark aqua is another persons green, etc. Heres a great color reference: http://glassian.org/Gallery/color.html and I believe there are many more than represented there.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 28, 2014)

The subject of color, especially with insulators, offers a lifetime opportunity for discussion. With this bottle the discussion can be down to a few minutes / hours due to the fact there are so few of these in any color close to this one. Without several knowledgeable collectors seeing it in person in natural light, an exact definition is impossible. Be assured a serious flask collector would step up LARGE for this flask, regardless of what color you CALL / NAME it. Assuming it's in fine condition.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.peachridgeglass.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/6LogDrakesStudy.jpg Heres some variation


----------



## digger dun (Jan 28, 2014)

What's the dig story on this? Seeing this emerge from the darkness must have been epic.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 4, 2014)

This is a really nice bottle. Thanks for sharing it and happy digging


----------



## tftfan (Feb 5, 2014)

PURDY bottle !!  []


----------

